# configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables

## fanatico

Witam,

mam pewien problem. Otoz przy 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge ekg2
> 
> 

 

dostaje komunikat:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo ~ # emerge ekg2
> 
>  * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> ...

 

Tak jest przy kazdej probie instalacji. Jestem strasznie przyzwyczajony do Debiana i troche nie moge sie przestawic  :Smile: 

Bede wdzieczny za pomoc.

----------

## Belliash

cat /etc/make.conf

gcc -v

gcc-config -l

----------

## Jacekalex

Podobny problem był już 2 razy.

U mnie pomoglo dodanie 

```
preserve-libs
```

 w zmiennej FEATURES w make.conf

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

## fanatico

cat /etc/make.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo ~ # cat /etc/make.conf
> 
> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically
> ...

 

gcc -v

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo ~ # gcc -v
> 
> Using built-in specs.
> ...

 

gcc-config -l

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo ~ # gcc-config -l
> 
>  [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.4.5 * 
> ...

 

Po dodaniu preserve-libs do /etc/make.conf dostaje komunikat:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> FEATURES variable contains unknown value(s): preserve-libs
> 
> 

 

a dalej instalacja/kompilacja? przebiega jak przed dodaniem tego wpisu.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Belliash

Sprobuj zamienic w CFLAGS -march=i686 na -march=pentiumpro

Powinno pomoc, jesli to jest to co mysle

Napisz jeszcze jaki masz procesor?

----------

## fanatico

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo ~ # cat /proc/cpuinfo 
> 
> processor	: 0
> ...

 

Dodam jeszcze tylko, ze to sie stalo dzisiaj z rana po instalacji VirtualBox. Wczesniej nie mialem zadnego problemu z instalacja.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Belliash

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> Sprobuj zamienic w CFLAGS -march=i686 na -march=pentiumpro

 

probowales?

Na pewno winny nie jest virtualbox

----------

## fanatico

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo ~ # cat /etc/make.conf | grep CFLAGS
> 
> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentiumpro -pipe"
> ...

 

Wciaz jest to samo. Co do VB to tak tylko napisalem  :Smile:  Nie jestem przyzwyczajony do korzystania z forum, ale zaczynam nabierac szacunku do tego systemu  :Smile:  Uczy pokory. Bede wdzieczny za pomoc.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## fanatico

Dodam jeszcze tylko ze

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> time emerge sys-kernel/linux-headers
> 
> 

 

przeszlo bez problemu.

----------

